# Popular costumes this year



## zeebraore (Sep 1, 2009)

What do you think will be the trendiest costumes this year & why?
Like last year it was Political, Batman & the Joker. I think it will be Twilight this year or Transformers.


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

I think it will be Michael Jackson Thriller this year...or just anything Michael Jackson


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Agree on Michael Jackson. I can also see a lot of vampire stuff, but the Twilight crew is kinda boring for dress up, in my opinion. True Blood would be much more fun.


----------



## dbals (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't know about anyone else but the wifey and I are having a swine-flu theme: biohazard tape, H1N1 virus boxes (Search H1N1 paper craft boxes) everywhere and we are gonna dress as half pig people.

Dan


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Too funny! LOL!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Vampires will be very big. Which is unfortunate for us real vampires.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Zombies appear to be popular right now, and a new Big Budget movie, "Zombieland", is scheduled for an opening date of October 10th. The passing of Michael Jackson could also spawn an outbreak of Zombies. A Zombie carrying a boom box playing Thriller would be a hoot. And apparently there is an Internet hoax making the rounds saying that a "Zombie Virus" has erupted in the US. We could see a lot on the Living Dead this year.


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

I think it will be the pedophile i mean Michal Jackson


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Ya know, a good costume for an Adult party would be that "Octomom", Nadia Suleiman. A big ole pair of wax lips, a black wig, lugging eight baby dolls around.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I hope I don't see any Brunos running around .


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

Michael Jackson.
Kate from Jon & Kate plus 8 with the reverse mullet wig.
And other pop culture crap.

Whatever happened to good old ghouls, ghosts, and goblins???


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Sinister lol 

These are the new for 2009 costumes at Halloween express, not sure why all the womens costumes are so slutty though! 

New 2009 Womens Costumes - New for 2009 Costumes for Women


----------



## Cheebs (May 13, 2008)

With TB's Alice coming out, I wouldn't be surprised if there are more Mad Hatters or Alices running around.

The Twilight vamps are easy only because you need preppy clothes, some glitter, and pale it up with some make-up. I suggested it as a costume for a friend of ours who never dresses up to our parties.

But I agree with Zombies, Michael Jackson, and slutty girls.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Ya know, my older brother's friend suggested that if out theme this year doesn't go well, that we should have a bunch of zombies in the front yard doing the Thriller dance. 
Personally, I think zomibes cannot stop themselves from doing the Thriller dance when they hear the song. It's like people at weddings and the chicken dance.

As for popular costumes, there will be the old favorites (scantily clad girls, movie inspired, etc) and maybe some inventive costumes inspired by Tim Butron's up coming films.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Lol @ tech..that is funny...


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey does the playboy bunny count as scantily clad girls? GUILTY!!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I think I might go as Billy Mays. I'll wear a blue button down shirt, paint a beard on, and carry around a bucket of Oxi Clean.


----------



## INDY (Jul 18, 2008)

Me and my sisters are doing the whole zombie theme...and we are learning the "thriller" dance !! LOL Should be fun!


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Sinister lol
> 
> These are the new for 2009 costumes at Halloween express, not sure why all the womens costumes are so slutty though!


the **** costumes are annoying because they make it a pain in the ass to find a good old fashion scare the hell out of people costume for woman. Hell if i want to see people dressed up like that i will just walk down the street to 8 male anytime day or night and see that


----------



## MessiahRp (Jan 26, 2009)

zeebraore said:


> What do you think will be the trendiest costumes this year & why?
> Like last year it was Political, Batman & the Joker. I think it will be Twilight this year or Transformers.


As someone who works in the industry and has some knowledge on this, Michael Jackson has outpaced all other costumes rather quickly this year. Also early sales on GI Joe and Transformers costumes have been good and is starting to pick up... and for kids the Mario & Luigi costumes finally being licensed is starting to take off.


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Sychoclown said:


> I hope I don't see any Brunos running around .


OMG that would be great!, the gay schoolboy hasidic jew outfit!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

GDfreak said:


> Vampires will be very big. Which is unfortunate for us real vampires.


aah - but then you will be able to blend in more


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm sick of the slutty themed costumes too. I think it's just an excuse for some women to let loose when they otherwise feel they can't or shouldn't and an "acceptable" time to show off for the ones that already dress that way. "I'm going to be a sexy _____" Barf! Show some creativity! 

Is anyone going to do the Thrill the World event this year? I bet it's going to be HUGE! It's in October. I did it last year and will probably do it again this year. Need to brush up on my Thriller dance tho.


----------



## MizLiz (Aug 17, 2009)

matthewthemanparker:
What a great idea with the Billy Mays costume. I watched the memorial show last week (was on my DVR forever) and I cried. What a great person he was.

The Dogman:
I love the image of zombies breaking out into dance when Thriller comes on! Like they can't help themselves. Too funny.

dustin2dust:
I am totally anti-sexy blah blah blah. Aren't those more like those costumes you buy for the bedroom? A couple years ago I went to a huge local nightclub for a Halloween contest/party. They had various categories and sexy was one of them. As the night went on, the girls wore less and less. I finally left when I saw a girl walk in with a white bra, white panty, and white wings sucking a lolly pop.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I hate hate hate those "sexy" this and that costumes. They drive me insane.

Halloween is about the scary...not the sexy. I live in a college town and man alive...the sorrostitutes in their sexy whatever costumes are ALL OVER the place. I'm thinking of getting my husband to buy one and wear it as his costume.


----------

